# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Работа с реестром! Помогите!

## demon7272

Подскажите где в реестре нужно поправить чтоб удалить команду "Свойства" из контекстного меню объекта "Мой компьютер"?

----------


## pol

Зачем искать ключ в реестре ели можно взять твикер и сделать это с его помощью, если совсем уж хочется знать точно где и как поменять вручную, снова твикер, а точнее мануал твикера, там популярно все описано с ключами в реестре по крайней мере в XPTweaker точно

----------


## demon7272

Просто я хотел создать reg-файл, пришел запустил и ушел и не заморачиваться с установкой сторонних прог!
так как есть предложения где он находится?

----------


## demon7272

> Зачем искать ключ в реестре ели можно взять твикер и сделать это с его помощью, если совсем уж хочется знать точно где и как поменять вручную, снова твикер, а точнее мануал твикера, там популярно все описано с ключами в реестре по крайней мере в XPTweaker точно


Просто я хотел создать reg-файл, пришел запустил и ушел и не заморачиваться с установкой сторонних прог!
так как есть предложения где он находится?

----------


## pol

XPTweaker работает бе зустановки, запустил, поставил птичку, сказал "Применить" и все....

----------


## demon7272

> XPTweaker работает бе зустановки, запустил, поставил птичку, сказал "Применить" и все....


Ну спасибки, если еще ссылочку чтоб скачать то вообще будет хорошо!!

----------


## pol

http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourc...8noinstall.zip

----------


## demon7272

> http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourc...8noinstall.zip


все же reg-файлом быстрее!

----------


## demon7272

> http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourc...8noinstall.zip


все просмотрел, а вот того что мне нужно нету!!!!
а именно, убрать в контекстном меню "Мой компьютер" пункт "Свойства"

----------


## SMARTER

> все просмотрел, а вот того что мне нужно нету!!!!
> а именно, убрать в контекстном меню "Мой компьютер" пункт "Свойства"


:confused: А зачем тебе это?:confused:

----------


## demon7272

> :confused: А зачем тебе это?:confused:


ограничить пользователям возможность, изменения имени компа, так требование админа!

----------


## demon7272

решил все проше! загнал всех в домен! примепнил групповые политики и все

----------


## Александр7

Верное решение для сети, если ещё интересует то зайди на all-ebooks.ru там много книг по широкому кругу тем, а ещё можно зайти на http://win-da.by.ru/registry/registry.shtml, покопаться.

----------


## demon7272

да по АД много вопросов есть, а вот ответов мало где раскладывают!! есть где можно литературку скачать?

----------


## Александр7

http://all-ebooks.ru (разделы безопасность и ОС)
Только в начале зарегистрируйся, а то так только купить предлогают

----------

